# Gallery > Cartographers Choice >  Cruzamento De Rio - by Coyotemax

## Gandwarf

*Map* (Click to enlarge)




*Created in:* Photoshop 

*Review*

Cruzamento De Rio is a fantasy city created by Coyotemax, using Ascension's city tutorial. The original city map was beautiful already, but Coyotemax did another version 50 years in the future. The town has grown a lot since then, adding more houses, new walls, a second mill and a second bridge. We think the end result is spectacular and can be considered a work of art. Don't neglect to look closer at the cartouche and border of the map. You will be amazed!

Coyotemax says:The town itself has expanded, mostly on the west bank. The walls have been completely rebuilt, including tearing down the original stone section to be replaced with more sturdy construction. There is a second mill now based on the design of the first, a dual waterwheel variation. The bridge has been rebuilt with stone. A second bridge has been added, this one is still made of wood partly for economic reasons and partly for defense.
*Original Thread*
To go to the original thread click here.

----------


## Gandwarf

And again we wanted to feature this map earlier, but Coyotemax entered the Lite Challenge and featuring him at that time would have eliminated him... which we didn't think would be fair  :Smile: 
(eventually he won that challenge)

----------


## Gidde

Way to go CoyoteMax! This is shaping up to be one heck of a few weeks for you, with the Lite Challenge win, a featured map, and well in the running on the Sept full challenge. And all very well deserved  :Very Happy:

----------


## Gandwarf

> Way to go CoyoteMax! This is shaping up to be one heck of a few weeks for you, with the Lite Challenge win, a featured map, and well in the running on the Sept full challenge. And all very well deserved


Well, the september voting just started and there's at least half a dozen maps that could/should get a lot of votes. So he doesn't have that one in the pocket yet!

But agree with you Coyotemax is on a roll  :Smile: 
Talent should be recognized and treasured of course.

----------


## Coyotemax

Wow, I knew i was improving, but I didn't think I was improving THIS much just yet  :Smile: 

But really, credit where it's due, if it wasn't for Ascension, i might not have tried my hand at a city map.  I'm glad it turned out as well as i did  :Smile: 

And thanks to the rest of the people on this site - fantastic tutorials, amazing maps to use as inspiration, and endless words of encouragement, advice and constructive feedback.

**happy dance, and you're all invited!**

----------


## AslanC

Congratulations mate!

Well earned  :Smile: 

Cheers!

----------


## Ramah

> And again we wanted to feature this map earlier, but Coyotemax entered the Lite Challenge and featuring him at that time would have eliminated him... which we didn't think would be fair 
> (eventually he won that challenge)


I actually did wonder why this hadn't got the recognition I felt it deserved. When I saw this map I was gobsmacked. It's so beutifully done.

Congratulations Coyotemax. Definitely well deserved.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Steel General

> **happy dance, and you're all invited!**


Congrats! ...don't let the Octoclops pee on the rug!  :Very Happy:

----------


## zenram

Wow, what a map!!, A shame i can't repp you again. XD

----------


## Avulsion

CM, you are an inspiration!

----------


## Karro

Another fine choice to honor a fine cartographer!

----------


## Depassage

Very nice work! I particularly like the monasteries. And the frame depicting various scenes is great!

----------


## hnc3313

Beautiful map!  There's so much attention to detail - and it feels like a lived in city.

I loved the street names!

----------


## arsheesh

Truly Splendid!  You've given us new guild members a shining example of what a quality map should look like.  Here's some well deserved Rep.

Cheers,

-Arsheesh

----------


## Ildrako

wonderful, i have no words

----------


## Thesslian

Wonderful map.  There is an intersection of Back Way and Street of Sausages.  The residents must smother in innuendo.  Wait, there are poleturners on the back lane.  I'm having fun just looking at all the names.  Winding road being perfectly straight is probably my favorite feature so far. So much to look at.

----------


## Coyotemax

thanks  :Wink:   naming the streets and districts was my favourite part.

There are also some interesting comments to be found when translating the portuguese names too  :Smile:  (though there were more of those in the first Cruzamento map)

----------


## Tyjah

The frame is the best part. Good work.

----------

